# HTML, CSS - Frame online aktualisieren



## Brave Heart (28. Feb 2012)

Seid gegrüsst

Beim Suchen nach meiner Script-Problemlösung stiess ich mit dem Keyword Frame mit Begeisterung auf Euer Portal und Blogs betreffend dieser Thematik und auf Eure hilfreichen, wertschätzenden Kommentare. Ich bin noch völliger Anfänger im Programmieren, lernte zwar damals noch Basic auf den fosilen PCs mit ihren 3 Koordinatenebenen - aber das nutz mir momentan wenig.

Darf ich mich deshalb mit einer Frage an Euch wenden? Es geht dabei darum, dass ich eine kleine Web-Präsenz aufbaue, welche wegen der Themaik des Andoggens von anderen Portalen und des schnelleren Bildaufbaus auf Frames basiert. Mir ist dabei bewusst, dass Programmierer dies oft ablehnen, es gibt aber viele Aspekte der Wahrheit und jeder schafft sich seine eigene, welche für ihn zu diesem Zeitpunkt der Entwicklung die Richtige ist.

Mein Problem liegt in Folgendem. Im Administrationsbereich kann man die html-Seite eines Framesets online austauschen und danach per php-script wieder aus dem Modus des Administrators ausloggen. Wenn man aber als User über die Auswahlliste, welche in einem äusseren Frame integriert ist, genannte verschachtelte, veränderte Framestruktur aufruft, wird die Veränderung logischerweise nicht gesehen, weil sie nicht gespeichert wurde.

Ist es möglich, per Java beim Ausloggen den Frame mit der veränderten HTML-Seite so zu speichern, dass der Frame dann beim Aufrufen vom User von "Aussen" in der neuen Zusammenstellung gesehen wird oder hat jemand eine andere Idee, wie ich das Problem in den Griff bekommen kann?

Herzlichen Dank für Euren Rat im voraus
Michael


----------



## freez (28. Feb 2012)

Hier benötigen wir etwas mehr Details zu deinem Problem und vielleicht auch mal etwas Code.


----------



## Brave Heart (28. Feb 2012)

Hallo Freez

Erst einmal Danke für Deine Resonanz. Das Frameset besteht aus drei Frames:


```
<frameset rows="1,*" cols="*,285" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
  <frame src="frsicht3.htm">
  <frame src="frsicht2.htm">
  <frame src="jac.htm" name="mainFrame">
  <frame src="sicht.htm" name="rightFrame" scrolling="yes">
```

Die Administrationsseite wird im mainFrame aufgerufen  und zum Ausloggen dient momentan folgendes php-Script, mit welchem man wieder auf die Ausgangsseite des mainFrames springt:


```
<title>Logout</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="admin.css" />
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
</head>
<body>
<table width="95%"  border="0" align="center">
  <tr>
    <td><p align="center" class="Stil1">Logout</p>
      <hr />
      <p>Hiermit haben Sie sich erfolgreich ausgelogt. &Uuml;ber <a href="jac.htm" target="_self">diesen Link kommen Sie wieder in den allgemeinen Bereich.</a></p>
    <p>&nbsp;</p></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Auszug aus der dazugehörenden admin.css


```
/* Formatierung von Hyperlinks */

a:link { color:#0000FF; text-decoration:none; }
a:visited { color:#6969E0; text-decoration:none; }
a:hover { color:#0000FF; text-decoration:underline; }
a:active { color:#FF0000; text-decoration:underline; }
```

In der administrativen Seite im mainFrame ist es nun möglich, über drei anzuklickende Bilder jeweils die damit als Link verbundene htm-Seite im topFrame anzuzeigen und damit die andere auszuwechseln.

Und hier scheitere ich, weil das Frameset mit der neu aufgerufenen htm-Seite im topFrame beim Ausloggen aus dem administrativen Teil gespeichert werden müsste, damit dann beim Aufrufen aus dem offiziellen Teil des Portals die neue Kombination und nicht die Grundkonfiguration des Framesets erscheint.

Die andere Variante wäre, dass beim Wechseln der htm-Seite per Link im topFrame gleichzeitig die Abspeicherung des nun neu kombinierten Framesets stattfindet. 

Vielleicht gibt es noch eine bessere, sinnvollere Idee, die ich in meiner Unkenntnis im Programmieren völlig übersehe. Ich hoffe, ich konnte mich einigermassen verständlich ausdrücken.

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Michael


----------



## Evil-Devil (28. Feb 2012)

Wenn du ohnehin eine Skriptsprache wie PHP nutzt, dann sind Frames für einen Adminbereich vollkommen überflüssig. Frames sind in der heutigen Zeit generell überflüssig. Mir fällt abgesehen von iFrames - die legitime Berechtigungen haben - kein Grund ein auf Frames zu setzen.



Brave Heart hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich, per Java beim Ausloggen den Frame mit der veränderten HTML-Seite so zu speichern, dass der Frame dann beim Aufrufen vom User von "Aussen" in der neuen Zusammenstellung gesehen wird oder hat jemand eine andere Idee, wie ich das Problem in den Griff bekommen kann?


Zunächst einmal sprechen wir hier von Javascript und nicht Java. Wenn der Admin sich ausloggt, dann muss deiner Webanwendung mitgeteilt werden wie deine Frames aktuell ausschauen. Ansonsten wird es nie funktionieren. Denn das Javascript wird nur im Browser des jeweiligen Nutzers ausgeführt.

Ich rate dir aber trotzdem erneut auf Frames zu verzichten und eine moderne None-Frame Lösung zu entwickeln.


----------



## Brave Heart (28. Feb 2012)

Hi Evel-Devel
Dank auch Dir für Deine Antwort. In diesem Fall machen die Frames im Zuge des Gesamtportals trotz mancher Nachteile Sinn. Ansonsten hast Du mit Deinen Überlegungen aber sicher recht. 

Du schreibst: Dann muss deiner Webanwendung mitgeteilt werden, wie deine Frames aktuell ausschauen. Wie würdest Du das machen, denn genau darin liegt ja mein Problem, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich das hinkriege.

Herzliche Grüsse
Michael


----------



## Evil-Devil (28. Feb 2012)

Die Kommunikation läuft entweder über eine URL die per GET mit entsprechenden Parametern aufgerufen wird oder die Informationen werden über ein Formular der Anwendung mitgeteilt.

Ich sehe weiterhin keinen Grund für eine Portalseite Frames zu nutzen. IFrames sind wie schon gesagt legitimiert, aber auch hier hat man einige Nachteile. Zb. Framekiller.


----------



## Brave Heart (28. Feb 2012)

Dein Satz : Die Kommunikation läuft entweder über eine URL die per GET mit entsprechenden Parametern aufgerufen wird oder die Informationen werden über ein Formular der Anwendung mitgeteilt - zeigt mir, wie viel ich aufholen müsste, um wieder auf einen aktuellen Stand zu kommen. Gruselig.

Wie würde in meinem Fall ein solcher GET oder ein solches Formular aussehen?

Dank Dir für Deine Antwort
Michael


----------



## Evil-Devil (28. Feb 2012)

Einfach mal aus dem Stehgreif....

```
sichereDaten.php?frame=NameDesFrames&farbe=blau&content=sommertraum
```

Sehr weit hergeholt


----------



## Brave Heart (28. Feb 2012)

Klingt gut. 


```
sichereDaten.php?frame=NameDesFrames&farbe=blau&content=sommertraum
```

Müsste ich dann eine php-Datei sichereDaten anlegen, in welcher der Frame abgespeichert würde? Du spürst den Laien. Deshalb eine zweite Frage: 

Wäre es Dir möglich, mir das Script schaffen und das Ganze so zu kombinieren, dass die gewünschte Funktion erfüllt wird? Ich würde Dir Deine Arbeit bezahlen oder so Du möchtest, mit einer Gegenleistung abgelten. Was hältst Du davon?

Herzlichen Gruss
Michael


----------



## freez (29. Feb 2012)

Brave Heart hat gesagt.:


> Wäre es Dir möglich, mir das Script schaffen und das Ganze so zu kombinieren, dass die gewünschte Funktion erfüllt wird? Ich würde Dir Deine Arbeit bezahlen oder so Du möchtest, mit einer Gegenleistung abgelten.



Deine Frage ist absolut legitim. Zwei Tipps hierzu:  

Formuliere deine Anforderungen genauer. Es gilt Fragen zu klären, wie: "was muss abgespeichert werden", "wohin soll gespeichert werden", "In was für einer Umgebung läuft deine Anwendung (Software)" und ggfs, welche Browser unterstützt werden sollen.
In unserer Jobbörse kannst du deinen Wunsch nach bezahlter Unterstützung äussern. Wobei du bedenken solltest, dass wir kein PHP Forum sind, also sich hier deutlich weniger PHP Entwickler aufhalten. Aber vielleicht kommt ein Java EE Entwickler aus der PHP Ecke.


----------



## Brave Heart (29. Feb 2012)

Danke für Deine Antwort und Deine Tips, Freez. Demjenigen, welcher Interesse daran hat, mich zu unterstützen, würde ich selbstverständlich den Link zur Seite geben, bei welcher ich die genannte Lösung anstrebe, damit er sich selber ein Bild machen und seine Zeit zur Lösung einschätzen kann. Bei Interesse hängen wesentlich anspruchsvollere Themen in Zusammenhang mit Telefonie etc zusammen. Die Problematik liegt darin, dass uns ein Programmierer das Blaue vom Himmel versprach und uns dann gandenlos an die Wand fahren liess. So kratze ich im Moment quasi meine Bestandteile - meine Strings - von der Wand und such im Zuge meiner Regeneration die Zusammenarbeit mit einem verlässlichen Programmierer, der seinen Imput - so er das will - mit in ein besonderes Portal einbringen kann. 

Mir ist bei Zusammenarbeit Wertschätzung wichtig, welche in unserer ebay-Gesellschaft leider etwas verloren ging und somit auch die Freude an kreativer Arbeit schmälert. Wir werden immer oberflächlicher, polarer und dadurch freudloser - und damit hängt im positivem Sinn das Portal zumsamen. 

Ich werde mein Anliegen gemäss Deiner Anregung parallel zu diesem Thread in die "Jobbörse" setzen.  

Mit herzlichem Gruss 
Michael


----------



## Evil-Devil (29. Feb 2012)

Ich denke das schaffst du auch ohne den Thread...wie wechselst du denn aktuell den Top-Frame aus?


----------

